# Wangan Crash Video on Youtube???



## GodzillaR32 (Apr 28, 2004)

Guys,

On the skyline owners forum somebody posted up a link to a youtube video of a massive 3 car crash (2 Skylines and a Supra I think) on the wangan run. The link is dead and without sounding kinda morbid id like to see the video....it was apparently shown on Japanese tv as a road safety video....tyring to put people off street racing.

Has anyone got it???

Cheers

Andy:flame:


----------



## GodzillaR32 (Apr 28, 2004)

*****BUMP****** Come on guys....someone must have this Vid????


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

if there's a video out there, r33gtst will be able to find it.


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

is this what ur after http://www.skylineowners.com/forum/showthread.php?t=150243


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

DazGTR said:


> is this what ur after Seriously nasty accident Japan - Skyline Owners Forum


That is shocking. What a waste of life.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Seen this, really bad!!! Thats why keep it to the track.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm glad I've seen this, and I'm glad that I don't own a high performance car anymore.


----------



## danny-scott2308 (Sep 8, 2010)

F**K ME!!!thats bad!!! thats serious impact to throw a engine like that!! i think we're all responsible for driving a "bit fast"every now and then but that opens your eyes and does make you realise the consequences of when or if some thing goes wrong......


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

And 2 of the cars have had cages built in by the looks of it.
Real life physics can have a mean face sometimes.


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

The links not working for me.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

andreasgtr said:


> And 2 of the cars have had cages built in by the looks of it.
> Real life physics can have a mean face sometimes.



Probably a crappy bolt in cage, personally I think they are shit. A proper weld-in cage is the only way to go, along with decent harnesses and seats.


----------

